# D2G no voice on gsm



## kew1701 (May 5, 2012)

Hi,i have big problem with my d2g on t-mobile network(Croatia),it started with gb update .608 about 2 weeks after applying.Problem is that when i make call i can't hear nobody,except when i dial 911 it always works fine.I tried all possible custom roms,sbf's froyo,gb,and nothing worked,tried TBH network unlock,relock,still same.I also used radiocomm and qpst but i'm out of ideas.I see that alot of people have such issues,and wondering anyone have some clue of what is it?I'm on .629 sbf right now and outgoing call works fine,it connects normally,i see how timer starts and i'm able to disconnect call,but i do not hear anything(earpiece is newly soldered).Incoming calls are ok,but it buffers 5 sec before i hear other side.It happens on different baseband's same thing.I can only use 2g network because of chipset.


----------

